# New addition and a few questions...



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

Hey everyone...

Well in the past I was asked by my boss to take his dog, well my boss got a promotion... He moved from the building I was at ... So I tried calling and calling and he's not answering whatsoever.
I tried many many times to find out about his dog, I'm hoping he kept him.

So... I was contacted about a black GSD.... It's owners had no idea how to deal with his allergies and possibly other problems.
So tonight I picked him up... Wow he just meshes so well with the pack!

The issue.... Bowser is skinny!! Like u can see his shoulder bones, hip bones... Ribs.. You name it.
The owners said they couldn't get him to keep weight on.
I'm thinking worms... But many other options.

He's got hot spots..his skin looks how dukes looked when he was having huge issues.

Anyway, I have to call my vet Tuesday for an appointment, as they're closed now and all weekend for the holiday. They don't open till Tuesday.
Any guesses on the issues? He's skinny... Has interest in food but not as much as I expected for a GSD.
Has thin hair from his allergies... He's 70 lbs... Should be closer to 90.










Was trying him with a turkey neck..


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

My friend adopted a GSD from the vet school we attended. We all though she was skinny from being in the shelter situation. She still has not gained much weight and Sarah has had her tested for everything under the sun. She eats ok but never great.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

He may gain more of an appetite after he gets used to his new living situation. I know when I get any new dog here as a foster it takes them several days to eat well. Do you know his age? Can't help with the skin problems but maybe if he's still in his "teens" so to speak he's just at a lanky stage?
He's very pretty though and I'd love to see more pictures!


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

I know young GSDs can go through a period where they get very lanky and have trouble gaining weight, so it might just be that, but a deworming is a good idea. He is beautiful though, I love black/mainly black GSDs.


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

Maxy24 said:


> I know young GSDs can go through a period where they get very lanky and have trouble gaining weight, so it might just be that, but a deworming is a good idea. He is beautiful though, I love black/mainly black GSDs.


Thanks everyone

I have bowser booked into my vet for 1pm.
He pooped so I collected that... Always a good idea.
He's anxious and walking which I expected... So just letting him figure it out.
He's also called me his.....he hangs by me, stays by me...listens to everything I say.
I really don't think bowser had a good life....


----------



## pupluv168 (Jun 5, 2012)

I know nothing about GSDs, but I just wanted to say that he is a beautiful boy! He will be a stunner when he gains some weight


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

He's gorgeous! No ideas on his issues, but I would be willing to bet that raw will fix most of them! He is so lucky to have found you =)


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks!!

Forgot to add... Bowser is 3, he is registered with ckc... And I looked up his breeder, he's one expensive dog.

So, since he came with us he has eaten 3.5 cups of food.
He is itchy... His ears inside are gross... Looks like ear infection with the wax coming out.. All crusty.
He's got flakes in his skin... Like he's been scratching so much, his skin is so dry.

The people's other dog was a boxer, healthy as a horse... And it just seems bowser was pushed to the side.
Everyone gets along with him, tucker has his jealousy issues which are being corrected each and every time.


----------



## leilaquinn (Sep 7, 2011)

Sooooo cute!


----------

